# High womb NOT pregnant..?!



## oxfairycakexo

Today I went for a routine smear test, it was my 1st one.
The nurse coudn't seem to find my womb!! She searched for 10 minutes (it was pretty embarassing) and eventually she found it really high up :wacko: She didn't have much more to say on the matter - seemed to be in a rush to be honest!!

Just wondered if anyone else has had this? I am not pregnant (I had my son 13 months ago.)

The only thing i can think of is after having my son my womb didn't lower back down to where it was before? :nope: is this even possible? i know the midwifes check your stomach to feel that it's moving back down, but only for a week after you have your baby..

OR i was thinking, maybe ive ALWAYS had a high womb and that is why i couldn't dilate any further than 3cm and that's why baby got distressed and ended up needing emergency c-section after 18 hours labour at 3cm???

Does anyone have any feedback on this please? I've googled it but a high womb seems to be related to pregnancy and not a lot else!! :shrug:

I also wondered, if maybe having a high womb could cause problems conceiving? :shrug: 

I'm confused!?!


----------



## MrsN

Hey,

I dont know the exat answer, but I have been told that the position of your cervix can change after having a baby. The smears I had before my youngest child were all fine, but when I had my last one it took the nurse 45 mins to find my cervix, and she said that it was now tilted??? I dont know if this makes any difference to your ability to conceive, but she didnt mention anything so im not worried.
I'm sure yours is fine too xx


----------



## mummy3

Mines super high due to a retroverted uterus:flower:


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Since this post I've started charting and going by the position of my cervix!

I manage to find it every time so I really don't know what the nurse was on about hehe :) xx


----------



## Lois

Cervix can be very high up at various times of the month...mine was very high when I had my first smear test (before I'd been pregnant) and it took the nurse ages to find it, but she said it wasn't something to worry about. Whilst TTC I checked my CP a few times and was always able to find it. During my first pregnancy scan I was found to have a retroverted uterus and I suppose this might mean that when my cervix is high up, it is really high up.

Lx


----------



## oxfairycakexo

Thanks Lois, that's really helpful to know. Atleast now, if i am checking my cervix and can't seem to find it I won't panic.. I'll just think back to what you said! Thanks again x


----------

